# INFO: Striped bass circle hook regulation change 1 Jan



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Just passing on some info if y’all haven’t seen or heard this yet. Tight lines!









STRIPED BASS CIRCLE HOOK REGULATION IN EFFECT AS OF JANUARY 1 - The Fisherman


Fishing for striped bass using natural baits? Make sure you’re using a non-offset, inline circle hook – it’s now officially...



www.thefisherman.com


----------



## Happy Hours (Aug 5, 2020)

yea I saw that today


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

And just who is going to enforce this new law, and how?


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

BeachBob said:


> And just who is going to enforce this new law, and how?


?


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

What bull. I am all for catch and release if the fish isn’t legal. But I’ve lost too many big fish (and some smaller ones) with circles. Unless shark or bait fishing, give me a J-hook any day. Use a non-offset circle if forced to. But there’s nothing like setting a J-hook on a 40+ pounder. What crap.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

The circle hook regulation is just another nonsensical government control adding to the thousands enacted every year, the vast majority of which are only controlling we-the-people and adding to government power. sorry to say, but typically when the bureaucrats call a new law as being "safe" for people or nature, it's all just control BS. yep, like it or not, life everywhere begins and ends with politics. it is what it is.


----------



## CUTB8T (Jan 30, 2021)

Fishlife said:


> Just passing on some info if y’all haven’t seen or heard this yet. Tight lines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.. so you safely release that fish in order for the commercial boats to clean out the bay !!!!!!


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

"............. requiring the use of circle hooks by all recreational anglers when_ *targeting striped bass*_ ........"
"................. and all other scenarios where a natural bait is added to an artificial lure when _*targeting striped bass*_."
Whose to say what you are targeting ?
Concurrent seasons, same with hunting .... goose, duck, dove quail, squirrel, deer, gopher .. they're all out there and ya can get em with the same gun. 
Say you're targeting blues, and hang into a striper ....whattaya do ?
I was fishing for catfish during the herring run at Chain Bridge, (1978 ish). Snagging was legal then. Using cut herring and caught several 10lb bass as well as many nice cats. What was my target ? Guess its up to the man in green.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Arnav said:


> "............. requiring the use of circle hooks by all recreational anglers when_ *targeting striped bass*_ ........"
> "................. and all other scenarios where a natural bait is added to an artificial lure when _*targeting striped bass*_."
> Whose to say what you are targeting ?
> Concurrent seasons, same with hunting .... goose, duck, dove quail, squirrel, deer, gopher .. they're all out there and ya can get em with the same gun.
> ...


On the money, sir. It's just another bureaucrat pandering dumb butt law.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

In hunting obviously the animal dies and you eat it or carry it around to show your buddies or whatever. 40 pound stripers are set free the comment of "whos to say what your targeting" is just an asshat are there any real men out there any stewards of nature at all


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Hunters, and fisherman ... the greatest stewards of all ... by a very large margin.
You're welcome


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

CUTB8T said:


> Nice.. so you safely release that fish in order for the commercial boats to clean out the bay !!!!!!


EXACTLY!!, as always, money talks and BS walks. We are now referred to as ''domestic terrorists'', government wants ''sheep''.


----------

